# Deutsche Anleitung Eagle Ultra II ?



## pedda68 (27. Februar 2005)

Hi!

Habe mir ein gebrauchtes 
*Eagle Ultra II - Echolot*
gekauft und leider keine Beschreibung mitgeliefert bekommen.|gr:
Kann mir jemand mit der deutschen Anleitung weiterhelfen?

Danke und Gruß
pedda68


----------



## Brednoise (4. November 2008)

*AW: Deutsche Anleitung Eagle Ultra II ?*

Hallo ,
da wirst du wenig Glück haben,denn diese Geräte sind schon älter, momentan wird bei Ebay ne Bedienungsanleitung fürs Ultra 3D verkauft ist wie Ultra 2
Link
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140279275870&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=004
Grüße
dd


----------

